# USC Writing for Film & Television Fall 2011



## KrisKelvin (Feb 6, 2011)

I've seen threads for Stark and Production, but not for this program...so I figured I'd start one and see who else out there applied for USC screenwriting.   

Anybody?


----------



## Cobber (Feb 6, 2011)

Great initiative, Kris. 

I didn't discover this program until just a few weeks ago, and will therefore apply for the fall 2012 program instead. Bugger. Anyway, how much time did you spend on creating/collecting your application materials?


----------



## Munky the robot (Feb 6, 2011)

hello there kris

i applied for this program as well.i m not too confident though!


----------



## SDsurfer (Feb 6, 2011)

Applied for this program too. Felt a lot stronger about the USC app than my Ucla one (which didn't end well), so crossing my fingers. Good luck everyone, let us know when you here anything.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 6, 2011)

I applied to this program and UCLA's program.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by Cobber:
> Great initiative, Kris.
> 
> I didn't discover this program until just a few weeks ago, and will therefore apply for the fall 2012 program instead. Bugger. Anyway, how much time did you spend on creating/collecting your application materials?



It varies based on which material you're talking about. I didn't even decide for sure that I was applying until late last spring, and even then all I did before the end of the summer was get one of my recs. My writing samples were things I'd already written, but personal statement/emotional moment/creative challenges were all done in the fall. In fact, for one of the creative challenges I wrote it the night before the application was due.


----------



## Cobber (Feb 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> 
> It varies based on which material you're talking about. I didn't even decide for sure that I was applying until late last spring, and even then all I did before the end of the summer was get one of my recs. My writing samples were things I'd already written, but personal statement/emotional moment/creative challenges were all done in the fall. In fact, for one of the creative challenges I wrote it the night before the application was due.



Congrats on getting everything on time! What made you certain about applying? Were your writing samples screenplays as well, or were they short stories/poems/etc?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by Cobber:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> 
> It varies based on which material you're talking about. I didn't even decide for sure that I was applying until late last spring, and even then all I did before the end of the summer was get one of my recs. My writing samples were things I'd already written, but personal statement/emotional moment/creative challenges were all done in the fall. In fact, for one of the creative challenges I wrote it the night before the application was due.



Congrats on getting everything on time! What made you certain about applying? Were your writing samples screenplays as well, or were they short stories/poems/etc? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'd thought about film school for awhile, and had pretty much decided 100% that I wanted to try and become a professional screenwriter (and maybe a director and/or producer down the line, but I have zero experience there).  I know I still need time to hone my craft, and seeing as I know very few people in the film/television industry it seems like a good option to enroll in a graduate program.  Ideally I'll spend two years in LA at either AFI/UCLA/USC, and come out with a stronger portfolio, a much more extensive network than I have now, and possibly some people I even work with in the future.  Much better than finding a PA job on a Z-movie and hoping to work my way up from there...

My two writing samples were a short story and the opening of a screenplay.  In retrospect I wish I'd chosen something different for the latter, because I've heard USC prefers non-screenplay writing samples (and due to the length maximum of 15 pages, I couldn't fit much of the screenplay in there anyway).  But looking back at my materials now, I feel like they were as strong as I could have made them.  If I don't get accepted--which I know is likely based on the low admission rate--I will simply chalk it up to an outstanding applicant pool.


----------



## kalena122 (Feb 7, 2011)

I applied for this program, as well. I'm also not too confident, especially when there are only 32 acceptances! I majored in Lit. Journalism and minored in Film & Media Studies. I've worked on student films, been an extra on some professional sets, and dappled in other corners of the industry but I don't know whether that'll be substantial enough to get in!

Question: other threads show that phone interviews from USC start this week. Is that only for the Peter Stark program? Screenwriting doesn't have interviews, correct? So...the date we're all waiting for is Feb. 26?

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by kalena122:
> I applied for this program, as well. I'm also not too confident, especially when there are only 32 acceptances! I majored in Lit. Journalism and minored in Film & Media Studies. I've worked on student films, been an extra on some professional sets, and dappled in other corners of the industry but I don't know whether that'll be substantial enough to get in!
> 
> Question: other threads show that phone interviews from USC start this week. Is that only for the Peter Stark program? Screenwriting doesn't have interviews, correct? So...the date we're all waiting for is Feb. 26?
> ...



Hey, good luck to you too!

Answer: there are no interviews for this program, so we're just stuck waiting until decisions are made.

And a question right back at you: where did you see February 26th?  I recall perusing a thread from last year where people were hearing March 8th or so.  And I remember seeing that in the past they didn't send out decisions until April!  But I wouldn't mind hearing February 26th, that's for sure.


----------



## kalena122 (Feb 7, 2011)

> And a question right back at you: where did you see February 26th? I recall perusing a thread from last year where people were hearing March 8th or so. And I remember seeing that in the past they didn't send out decisions until April! But I wouldn't mind hearing February 26th, that's for sure.



Oops. After further inspection, those dates actually referred to USC's production program- sorry. Gah! I hope we don't have to wait until April!!


----------



## SDsurfer (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone hear anything??  Getting more and more unnerved by the day


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by SDsurfer:
> Anyone hear anything??  Getting more and more unnerved by the day



Nothing here, though since there are no interviews I don't expect anything until the big yea or nay.  I'm tempted to call the office and ask when that day will be, but I'm afraid it could hurt my chances (yes, I'm uber-paranoid right now).  Last year it was something like March 8, though in previous years it was as late as April.  Stark Program hears in under two weeks, so hopefully we won't be long after that...


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah so this is the big one huh?  I applied, am hopeful, lost out to UCLA but still got 4 more in the burner.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 16, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> Yeah so this is the big one huh?  I applied, am hopeful, lost out to UCLA but still got 4 more in the burner.



I wouldn't say it is THE big one, but yes it's definitely among the top programs around.  I just wish they gave some indication of whether we were all in the running (as UCLA/AFI did with interviews), rather than make us wait until decisions to have any idea!


----------



## SDsurfer (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish someone would hear something this is becong unbearable. The alcohol does not help. What were your guys emotional moments about? I'm afraid mine was not dealing with something monumental but rather juxtaposing a stupid event with a strong emotional response, sort of the last straw in a string of events. But the literary content was there. Here's to wishing everyone the best of luck, and knowing that each pf you will read my drunken ramblings despite it's pointlessness because we are all so desperately seeking some news


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by SDsurfer:
> I wish someone would hear something this is becong unbearable. The alcohol does not help. What were your guys emotional moments about? I'm afraid mine was not dealing with something monumental but rather juxtaposing a stupid event with a strong emotional response, sort of the last straw in a string of events. But the literary content was there. Here's to wishing everyone the best of luck, and knowing that each pf you will read my drunken ramblings despite it's pointlessness because we are all so desperately seeking some news



I'm sure we could get some info by calling the admissions office...I just don't want to be the one to do it!   

My emotional moment was about something that happened to me when I was much younger, an event that at least to a degree convinced me I wanted to get into this business.  If you've ever seen "Sullivan's Travels" (which I highly recommend), my emotional moment ended kind of like that movie does when Sullivan's talking about the value in making people laugh.  I definitely embellished some--mainly in how I made myself out to be far more aware of what was going on than I was at the time--but it's still truthful and hopefully brings out the crux of who I am.  

But I just have no idea where I stand.  Hopefully we'll all get good news, even though the numbers are strongly against us.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sure we could get info by calling the office, but I don't know if it would be accurate info.
In my experience, they bend the truth a little to avoid implying the applicant's status over the phone.

My emotional moment was about a huge family event that was a departure from childhood. It didn't get me into film or screenwriting, but it got me craving escapism which led to drawing and making artwork for quite sometime and that led to an eventual interest in screenwriting. It's all about starting out with a blankness and creating a new place to exist in. 

The moment bled over to my ACS, but I only referenced the emotional moment in one sentence and talked about lots of other things, artwork as curiosity, etc. 

I hope they liked it...I worked on many a draft, esp for the ACS.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, so I think I blew my character profile, it was basically just a personal statement...

My emotional moment was about when my dog died, soudns pretty dumb but I swear it made sense at the time.  I was initially really confident about my application but as time wears on I think the nerves are getting to us all.

All I know is I actually enjoyed the creative challenges that we had to do, so even if I get rejected it wasnt all for waste.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> Yeah, so I think I blew my character profile, it was basically just a personal statement...
> 
> My emotional moment was about when my dog died, soudns pretty dumb but I swear it made sense at the time.  I was initially really confident about my application but as time wears on I think the nerves are getting to us all.
> ...



I did the same thing with ACS last year. When I went back to the site after realizing my mistake, it seemed so obvious. But when preparing my materials, handing in a personal statement also seemed like the right thing to do.

Oy

I don't mean to sound like a downer, but I didn't make it in last year. However, if your personal statement was written in a creative style or your other materials are flawless and insightful, you might have a chance. Keeping my fingers crossed for this year.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I mean the rest of my materials I am very confident in, and they didn't specify that you absolutely had to do it in one way so I think I may be okay.  Anyways, lets all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good luck.

We should be hearing in about three weeks...


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wondering, but has anyone tried this link:

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

Some of the production people can apparently log in, which going by past years is an almost certain sign of admission.  Sadly I can't get in, though am hoping screenwriting just hasn't made their decisions yet.  

So has anybody had any luck with that link?


----------



## silverlain (Feb 25, 2011)

When did people hear back from USC (screenwriting) last year? :/


----------



## writeywritey (Feb 25, 2011)

hey all - my status changed in the past 48 hours to "you will receive notification by mail." i also logged into the letter of intent portal and can see the mfa fall 2011 button. i also actually applied (and was accepted to) another writing program at usc in january, so i thought maybe it was a glitch. trying not to get too excited! i would think it was very strange for all these things to happen and not receive an offer. 
i called the admissions office, and they said that a letter was mailed out on 2/24. no email or anything.


----------



## Guy Forget (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by KrisKelvin:
> Just wondering, but has anyone tried this link:
> 
> https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/
> ...



I entered my ID and DOB and got taken to the "Intent To Enroll" page. Like writeywritey, trying not to get too exciteycitey.


----------



## silverlain (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by writeywritey:
> hey all - my status changed in the past 48 hours to "you will receive notification by mail." i also logged into the letter of intent portal and can see the mfa fall 2011 button. i also actually applied (and was accepted to) another writing program at usc in january, so i thought maybe it was a glitch. trying not to get too excited! i would think it was very strange for all these things to happen and not receive an offer.
> i called the admissions office, and they said that a letter was mailed out on 2/24. no email or anything.



@writeywritey: Looks like you might be getting some good news!  

Just logged in and my status remains unchanged from the "first stage of our evaluation process."

I guess I wait some more.


----------



## Turner (Feb 25, 2011)

When I enter my info it just refreshes, username/password not authorized. Is this the norm?


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats writeywritey and Guy Forget.  Sounds like you all are in!

My status still says application under review, but I'm not feeling good.

Just wondering, writeywritey, but did admissions imply a letter was mailed to everyone or were they talking specifically about you?

EDIT: Turner, that's what happened for me.  Does your application status say it's still being reviewed as well?


----------



## Turner (Feb 25, 2011)

It says: Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted.

Ha, I don't even know if I am looking in the right spot. Either way, doesn't bode well.


----------



## writeywritey (Feb 25, 2011)

i will let you all know as soon as i know. fingers crossed! i am also waiting to hear about an assistantship for the other program that i was accepted to in january. 

i assumed i had no chance whatsoever. as late as tuesday, i checked the site and it said "your application is in the intial review process. you should check with your department to ensure all materials were received." i took that as a bad sign. then literally within 48 hours i was moved to a decision. not sure what to make of all this - i also felt like my character sketch was terrible, and my scenes glib. 
best of luck to all the waiters! (and the sommeliers!)


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is what my status says:

"Thank you for applying to graduate study at USC. Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process. We will notify you if additional information or materials are required. Please contact your intended academic department directly to make sure all supplemental application materials have been received"

They contacted me in late January for a copy of my ACS. My status hasn't changed before or since then. I'm 99.9% sure I uploaded it with the rest of my app, but perhaps they were unable to open it? 

I don't think there were any lost points there, but now the real insanity begins...

only if I let it anyway.


----------



## writeywritey (Feb 25, 2011)

ahhh! got the email, you guys! in at usc, fall 2011, mfa screen and television writing!!!!! GOOD TIMES.


----------



## Lvn (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey ladies and gents,

I know how nerve-wrecking the wait is and I wish you plenty of mental health. 

My acceptance e-mail came in at 9th of March, but I wouldn`t hold that as a reference point for two reason; everything varies wildly from one year to the next, and I`m a foreign student, so it was actually an e-mail asking me for my visa details. For any foreign students out there, yes, that means you are in.

I keep hearing that this year is especially competitive, people who have already sold features are applying, so do not feel bad if you happen to get rejected. It`s just a really bad time. And some of the most successful of my peers got rejected the first time. In the same vein, about 10 of my peers are from the wait-list, so do not give up hope should you land on that line.

About the intense emotional moment; honestly, mine sounded like a blabbering mess. But it was seriously intense, and that`s what they want. Just a torrent of emotion-vomit on the page. 

Let me know if you have any questions, I`d love to help out. I couldn`t have made it without this board.


----------



## Lvn (Feb 25, 2011)

Heh, congratulations. Marvelous days and sleepless nights are ahead of you.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 25, 2011)

writeywritey: Congrats!  You must be so pumped 

Lvn: Do you know if they send out decisions all at once (or at least acceptances)?  My application status still says my file's under review--and it seems like many others on here have similar messages--so should this be taken as a sign of rejection/wait list?  

Also, why are people who have sold features applying?  I can't see what they have to gain, other than potentially taking away spots from those who aren't already entrenched in the business.


----------



## Lvn (Feb 25, 2011)

Kris, no, I don`t know if they send out acceptances in one batch. I kinda remember last year there was a wave of us getting accepted around same times though. We didn`t have the application status thingy you guys are talking about, it just stayed same all the time. 

People are applying because they wanna weather the storm. Times are tough and here you get great contacts, a marvelous education... It`s stable, organized... I`m guessing they want that. Don`t blame`em honestly, I`m not looking forward to graduating at all. This is a safe place. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Lvn.  USC seems like a terrific place, and I'll hold out hope until I get the rejection letter.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, writeywritey. That must be pretty exciting for you.

Lvn, thanks for chiming in for support. It's crazy that people who have actually sold features are applying. 

I just have to wait to a little longer I guess because I haven't heard a peep.

Has anyone else received a letter/email besides writeywritey?


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi guys

This is the first time I've posted in this thread.  I've just been admitted to the Film & TV Production program and wanted to extend my congratulations to those accepted in the writing program!  I'll be seeing you in the fall.


----------



## rmarquez (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was asked for my letter's of rec in late january(apparently one of my professors sent it to the wrong school).  Is there any other place where the app status would show aside from  the apply online website???

my status has not changed from submitted and are freaking out!

congrats to all the folk whom have already been accepted.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 26, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> Hi everyone, I was asked for my letter's of rec in late january(apparently one of my professors sent it to the wrong school).  Is there any other place where the app status would show aside from  the apply online website???



You could probably contact Graduate Admissions to ask.

Fwiw, I also had to resubmit a document in late January (my study abroad transcript, which I'm sure carries ZERO weight), and while they told me my file was being forwarded to the admissions committee and my status says "under review", there's always the possibility those of us who had to resubmit are at the bottom of the pile since our files weren't completed until nearly two months after the deadline.  Or at least I'm holding out hope that's the case, because if all acceptances have been sent out then obviously we're either wait-listed or rejected.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Feb 28, 2011)

Anybody hear anything more?  I checked last year's thread and it looks like rejections went out a few days after acceptances, so I fear bad news could be imminent.


----------



## SDsurfer (Feb 28, 2011)

my status still says 
"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."

I'm just telling myself they haven't gotten to mine yet. I don't wanna accept that I may go 0 for 3 this year.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are there any lurkers that have news they'd like to share? 

Last year, there was definitely more than one poster that got accepted on this forum...


----------



## 8675309 (Mar 1, 2011)

Had the status change last week to I will receive notice soon by postal mail; can log into the intent to enroll site, but haven't received an email or letter yet. Also got a "graduate credit statement" in the mail from the USC registrar, listing my past degrees. I'm thinking these are all positive signs...


----------



## kalena122 (Mar 1, 2011)

My sincerest congratulations to those who've been accepted so far!  Thanks to those who have shared their past experiences, too.

I noticed that all the posters who've made it in are from NYC. I'm getting worried because if mail has already gone to the East Coast I'd assumed that those of us in the West would have also heard something by now, esp since we live closer to USC. Postal mail should have come earlier/faster, no? 

I know, I know...I'm trying to guess a pattern and the system for these things, which is probably futile. The wait is killing me! :/


----------



## Guy Forget (Mar 1, 2011)

I believe writeywritey is the only one who's been officially accepted. Given that he/she got the email Friday and no others seem to have gone out since then, I can only conclude one thing: USC has decided to accept only one person for its screenwriting program this year. It makes perfect sense - after all, we keep hearing about how this is the most competitive year ever. What could be more competitive than the hundreds of us, all vying for a single spot? So congrats, writey - you beat odds that were literally almost impossible.

kalena: unless I missed something, no one's reported getting a package in NYC or elsewhere. So no need to worry...


----------



## kalena122 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance, Guy Forget. I meant to say that the posters who seem to be getting positive signs are from New York, as far as their profile's location reveals. (I couldn't log into the Intent to Enroll page, either. :/)

I wonder why the USC Production students get their notices so much earlier than we do! Anyway, I apologize -- I'm always anxious and impatient, heh! A watched pot never boils...


----------



## Guy Forget (Mar 1, 2011)

I got an acceptance package in the mail today from USC. Hopefully some of you will go home to the same...

For what it's worth, I'm in NY, and the package was sent on Friday. I didn't get any emails or calls or anything - this is all I've heard from them.

So, presumably everyone's wait will be over soon. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats Guy Forget! 

Just out of curiosity, what does your status say in your online application account. Does it say you're still under evaluation, or decision made?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations Guy Forget!

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Guy Forget (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by usc_hopeful:
> Congrats Guy Forget!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what does your status say in your online application account. Does it say you're still under evaluation, or decision made?



Thanks a lot. My status is the one about receiving my notification soon via postal mail. And I've been able to log in to the Intent to Enroll page for a few days.


----------



## sfgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm, so, I called today and they said my decision had been mailed on Thursday. I'm in SF so I can't imagine it won't arrive today. 

I can't log in to the Intent to Enroll page, so I'm assuming I didn't get in, but even so the Thursday date they gave me would suggest that rejections had been mailed at the same time as acceptances -- meaning that many/most of us might be hearing today, not just the ones who were accepted. 

Good news on that front, at least. I just want to know either way ...


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by sfgirl:
> Hmm, so, I called today and they said my decision had been mailed on Thursday. I'm in SF so I can't imagine it won't arrive today.
> 
> I can't log in to the Intent to Enroll page, so I'm assuming I didn't get in, but even so the Thursday date they gave me would suggest that rejections had been mailed at the same time as acceptances -- meaning that many/most of us might be hearing today, not just the ones who were accepted.
> ...



What does your status say when you log in to view your app? 

http://www.usc.edu/admission/graduate/applyonline/

Is it in the first stage of evaluation or does it say your decision will be mailed to you?

I haven't received anything today...I'm feeling like that's probably not a good thing.


----------



## sfgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Oddly, neither. It just says submitted, which is the same thing it said when I finished it on Dec. 1. I think that might have been because one of my documents (a transcript) was not processed until yesterday.

My last/only hope is that the absent transcript could be the reason that, even if I were accepted, I wouldn't be able to log in to Intent to Enroll page. Like maybe the acceptance would be contingent on the receipt of that document? (Hey ... I'm desperate.)


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 1, 2011)

It should say something along those lines when you scroll down to the bottom of the page below "submitted"...

Anyhow, I have no idea about your transcripts. Who can say? It's a guessing game until we hear something concrete.

I haven't given up hope entirely, but I haven't had any positive indications either so...


----------



## sfgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Exactly. I'm just glad I know it was mailed on Thursday, so the waiting can't possibly go on much longer!


----------



## Turner (Mar 1, 2011)

sfgirl, mine only says submitted as well. None of this "first stage" or "decision has been mailed" business. I also cannot access the intent page.  

Who knows. At this point I've mostly given up hope on USC, but we'll see. Good luck/congratulations to everyone else.


----------



## 8675309 (Mar 1, 2011)

to update my earlier post, dropped by my apt earlier today just to check, and found the USC acceptance package waiting in the mailbox. Dated last Friday, got it in NYC today, hadn't received an email, although had the decision sent status listing on my application statuts, and could log in to intent to enroll. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by 8675309:
> to update my earlier post, dropped by my apt earlier today just to check, and found the USC acceptance package waiting in the mailbox. Dated last Friday, got it in NYC today, hadn't received an email, although had the decision sent status listing on my application statuts, and could log in to intent to enroll. Good luck to everyone!



Congrats!

Has anyone OUTSIDE New York been accepted??


----------



## silverlain (Mar 2, 2011)

International student here. Status has not changed from the "initial stage of evaluation" and can't login to the Intent page :/

Congratulations to those who got accepted!


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 2, 2011)

Status has changed to:

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Looks like it's time to find out soon, although this isn't necessarily the most encouraging thing.


----------



## saintman (Mar 2, 2011)

@RobbieBlock

Best wishes mate .. on the same boat ...


----------



## silverlain (Mar 2, 2011)

Ooh. Mine just changed too. GULP.


----------



## Turner (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha, I can't begin to make sense of the USC admissions process. My status has said that all along.


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by RobbieBlock:
> Status has changed to:
> 
> "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."
> ...



my status has stated that all along... hey has anyone received rejection letters??

its just nerve racking how the east coast is getting their acceptance letters and not one person from within the state has received theirs..


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, congrats to everyone who was accepted!  And if you're sure you're attending, can you please withdraw your name from any other schools you applied to...like AFI and UCLA especially?  Thank you 

Also, for those who haven't received notification yet, I hate to be a downer but I'm almost positive we're rejected.  I wouldn't be surprised if they send out the email tomorrow night just so angry people can't bombard the office with calls over the weekend.  

Sorry to be pessimistic, but I've done quite a bit of browsing the old threads and they do tend to send out acceptances before rejections.

Oh, and for the people who got accepted (or even those that weren't if you'd like), would you mind sharing some of your details (age, undergraduate major, screenwriting background--even what your supplemental materials were about if you're so inclined)?  I'm interested to see what they were looking for in applicants, and it could potentially benefit those who apply in the future.  No pressure, of course, and I'll gladly share my own "story" once I've heard back from the other schools to which I applied.

Congrats again!


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 3, 2011)

No negativity in this Dojo please.


----------



## Guy Forget (Mar 3, 2011)

Well hopefully they've got more good news in the pipes for some of you. But regardless, I'll provide some brief background to answer KrisKelvin's question. I'd be happy to be less vague, and to describe my writing samples, by private message if anyone's interested.

I graduated with a degree in the life sciences from a mid-tier Ivy university in the mid-2000s. Since then I've worked in what I'd assume is a pretty rare mix of right- and left-brained professional capacities, writing on the side all the while. I'm a comedy writer by background, and the majority of the writing I've done in the past few years is for the screen. I've self-produced a couple shorts, and did a bit of PA work a few years ago, but otherwise have no "official" experience.

All that said, my sense - mostly from talking to a couple alums - is that they go to some length to assemble a class that's diverse on any number of fronts, and that there's definitely no perfect profile they're seeking.


----------



## Turner (Mar 4, 2011)

gort, I am a fellow Wahoo.


----------



## sfgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

So I FINALLY got my decision today and ... AH! I'm in! It turns out my admission letter was held up because of a late document, as I had speculated. Anyway, I hope this is encouraging news to some that are still waiting and I would definitely encourage you to call and see what's up if you haven't already.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 7, 2011)

So if I haven't heard anything, you're saying callin isn't a bad idea?  I've only heard back from AFI and UCLA so far, no one else at all, besides some slight communication with Tisch last week.  I know calling can't hurt, but I do hate to pester people, and I know I'm a strong applicant.


----------



## sfgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, because some components of the application are handled through the main admissions office and some through SCA, it seems like communication failures could actually be sort of common. In my case, if I hadn't called to see what was up, SCA might still be "waiting" for a transcript that has been in the main office for several weeks now ...

Anyway, the worst that can happen is they'll tell you to keep waiting, which you're already doing! As far as pestering them, I wouldn't worry about one polite phone call ”” but that's just me.


----------



## Turner (Mar 8, 2011)

I called a couple days ago and no one offered to look up my name, they just said to wait for the letter which would arrive "mid March". Today I was emboldened by sfgirl's experience and decided to call again. I asked if they could let me know the status of my admission, they said no and said everyone would know by "April 1". I have to admit that I am a little disappointed in USCs roll out with admissions here- there is no communication, no consistency and little consideration for how anxiety inducing this process is. Obviously the stress of my inevitable rejection is getting to me at this point. Perhaps I just need to avoid this particular thread until I hear something officially... Again, congrats to everyone who was admitted. That is very exciting and something to be proud of.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 8, 2011)

Just talked to them, I found if you have a name of someone who told you to check in it forces them to be helpful.  Didn't get much info besides that everything was in, and now my application remains a mystery.


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 8, 2011)

Emboldened by sfgirl, I decide to call as well and was told that all my docs were complete. They said I would hear mid March or April.

Congrats to those admitted.

Dont have such a good feeling bout myself


----------



## Rook_Ledger (Mar 9, 2011)

holy s---, i'm almost 100% sure i'm not in but it would be freaking great to just get an actual rejection from USC so I can plan my life... 

sorry.. had to vent.. but it's march 9th and still no word!


----------



## lovelaymedown (Mar 9, 2011)

First of all i want to give a big congrats to everyone who has and will get accepted to the program 
i know this is a little off topic, but i am a hopeful for fall '12 & was wondering for those admitted, and those whos status remains unclear, what the back of your baseball card reads?
i know the GRE is required for this program, so what did you get?
also, i have been getting mixed messages about the GPA requirement? what is too low?
Lastly, what experience did you guys have working with scripts and films?
i also read how USC prefers non screenplay free writing, is that true?
Im sorry i have asked so many questions, i am just a little neurotic, and edgy ( perfect for a tv writer..right? ha) and am trying to ensure i do everything i need to get in, and have the right materials to send!
Any and all advice will be most appreciated!!


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 10, 2011)

Just received the rejection letter.

I'm not disappointed.At all.I was soooo expecting this.

Life goes on.

Had been watching my BB like a hawk and my heart skipped a beat everytime the red light went blink!


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Just received the rejection letter.
> 
> I'm not disappointed.At all.I was soooo expecting this.
> ...



you mean you got the rejection via email???


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Munky the robot:
> Just received the rejection letter.
> 
> ...



you mean you got the rejection via email??? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yup I got this email with the attachment. You know its bad news when the email has an attachment. btw it was dated 9th march , the attachment.


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 13, 2011)

RE-jected... letter arrived last night and was postmarked 3/10/11. sux... ohh well congrats to all that got in.


----------



## Casually Hot Guy (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone's status still "Your application is still in the first stage of our evaluation process"?

I'm starting to suspect that my application got flushed or thrown in the garbage and they just forgot to update it. Maybe they'll just send me a dead animal instead of a rejection letter.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Mar 14, 2011)

Got rejected from USC where apparently admission is quite "keen" this year.  Good luck to those still in the running, and congrats to those accepted.


----------



## SDsurfer (Mar 14, 2011)

@casual, 
My status hasn't changed. Don't know what that means. I'm praying for the waitlist (I'm disgusted by my delusional optimism at times).


----------



## joerogan775 (Mar 14, 2011)

did all of you guys apply for USC's graduate level  screenwriting program or is this undergraduate or both?
I applied for undergraduate and have not received any notification


----------



## Casually Hot Guy (Mar 14, 2011)

SDsurfer-

I really don't know what to think. While it's discouraging to know that people were being accepted over two weeks ago, I guess this limbo is better than being rejected. 

I don't think hoping for the wait list is delusional optimism. Though I do wonder what being on the waiting list for a 32 person class is really worth.

Honestly, I'd just like to know what "first stage of our evaluation process" means. Can't decide if it's a good or bad thing.

Joe- We're talking about the Graduate MFA screenwriting program at USC.


----------



## rmarquez (Mar 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by Casually Hot Guy:
> SDsurfer-
> 
> I really don't know what to think. While it's discouraging to know that people were being accepted over two weeks ago, I guess this limbo is better than being rejected.
> ...



My application still states submitted eventhough I already gotten rejected, so do not count on that information one bit... good nite and good luck!


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm in limbo as well. My submission status still says submitted and I've yet to receive an email or snail mail. Although I did receive a financial aid email which seems pointless to do if I'm not accepted lol.


----------



## Casually Hot Guy (Mar 15, 2011)

rmarquez-

My status has yet to say "Your application has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision". 

All along, it's been stuck on "Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process. We will notify you if additional information or materials are required."

So, my hopes aren't entirely extinguished yet.


----------



## Rook_Ledger (Mar 15, 2011)

just got my snail mail rejection - it said this year was an especially competitive year... blah

anyway, good luck to those who still haven't heard. just fyi my online application status still hasn't been updated to reflect the decision.

congrats to those who got in.


----------



## Casually Hot Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone else still waiting to hear back?


----------



## SDsurfer (Mar 17, 2011)

Still waiting...my applcation probably got lost in transit, laying facedown in the cyber equivalent of the 405.


----------



## honeybadger (Mar 19, 2011)

@casually hot guy

I haven't heard yet, either. My app status still says it was forwarded to the appropriate department and that I will be notified of a decision. I know my app and materials were forwarded quite some time ago, because I've been in contact with someone there off and on, but it is frustrating still not having heard one way or the other.


----------



## KrisKelvin (Mar 21, 2011)

I meant to post this earlier, but I received my rejection letter in the mail several days ago.  My online status still says "forwarded to the academic department...", so obviously that doesn't mean anything.

Congrats again to those accepted.


----------



## Lobsterjoe (Mar 26, 2011)

Alas I am a reject as well. Congrats to those who got in though.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah. I was rejected a while back. Didn't feel like focusing on it until after my UCLA interview.

Congrats to those who got in!


----------



## ATown (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi.  Congrats to everyone who was accepted!  I was waitlisted a while back.  I just have a quick question to those of you who were accepted.  What kind of financial aid did USC give you?  Did they meet your need requirements with grants or a lot of loans?  Was it generous or stingy?  You don't have to answer with details, but they would be appreciated.

I was accepted to other programs, but I'm curious if I should wait for USC before making decisions.

Thanks and Congrats!


----------



## giuggi (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anybody know if is there a group on Facebook or wherever for students admitted to the 2011-2013 MFA  Writing for Screen and Television? It could be useful also to find roommates.I am not that good at creating groups, but maybe someone out there can help...


----------

